# pacu meat eater



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

ok so i put pacu in with my piraya to see how they would react. (hes gettin a bit big for his tank)and at first the p's came over and checked him out and they started swimmin together,then i go to feed the p's a few leftover feeders i had right when i drop them in the p's went over to eat but the pacu reached them first and ate both







hes been fed on brime shrimp pellts since i got him and still eats them but its seems to like feeders as much as piraya.









p.s no fin nip yet either but hes only been in there for 6hrs


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

thats cool man...how big are they


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

the piraya are 7in and 8in and pacu is 5in


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ive seen pacus only feed with feeders
there not only veggie fish

my buddy had a huge tank with pacus and oscars 
i dont think he used any veggie matter at all

ive also seen a LFS try to sell a pacu as a piranha 
by feeding it live feeders
store is long gone but i remember it

anyways dont think they will only eat 1 thing
ive personally seen my plecos clean the scales off of dead gold fish in my P tank

anyways


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

My pleco does that too...also eats the left over particles of some beef heart


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes Pacus love meat. Just like me after a lot of vegetables, I really have a meat craving. My Pacus eat all the left over pinkys from my snakes.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

im raising a pacu with my reds right now and it eats any and everything the Ps will eat. they are not picky, hahah


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

pacus arent true herbivores they are actually omnivorius, meanig they eat both meat and plant based foods. Though most omnivorus fish eat either very little plant matter and alot of livefoods or vice versa. Pacus and monos (brackish water fish) are pretty much the only true tropical omnivorus fish. They readily eat both plant matter and livefoods in the wild and aquarium.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

even a goldfish will eat a feeder if its small enough







long live the killer goldfish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Tank Busters and Bottom Dwellers_*


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

uhjkool said:


> even a goldfish will eat a feeder if its small enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had a big goldfish once that ate my guppies when i first started the hobby way back LOL


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Pacu are true oportunist (sorry for poor spelling) feeders, they feed on what ever falls into the water etc. like in the wild. Nuts plants and yes even left over fish parts.

Piranhas will swim with Pacu's in the wild because they are closley related, ive read Piranhas even swim with neon tetras when they are small as well......so lng live the chamelion!!!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

assclown said:


> Piranhas will swim with Pacu's in the wild because they are closley related


It is just the other way around, pacu's do shoal with piranha's in the wild for protection. Maybe this is one of the reasons why pacu's do look similar as piranha's at young age. About the feeding: pacu's are opportunistic feeders and will eat on meaty foods and fish as well as nuts and seeds.

Long time ago when I still had my pacu shoal they would hit everything that hits the water, (live) fish, shrimp, beefhart, chicken, veggies and pellets. Definately true omnivours :nod:


----------

